# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  همه بیان تو معدلای کتبیشونو صادقانه بگن همه

## DR.MAM

...

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک این بود که ببینیم این دوستانی که تو انجمن هستن،معدلا کتبیشون چنده
> 
> از شما خواهشمندم صادقانه جواب بدین،ممنون


خواهشا درس به درس اعلام کنید

----------


## Namkarbari

19.64
دینی 18 
ز فارسی 19.5
حسابان فیزیک جبر 19.75
ادبیات عربی زبان هندسه شیمی 20
...............
توی این مدتی که توی این فروم بودم به خودم شک کردم که نکنه منم با تقلب و زد و بند این نمره ها رو گرفتم؟اخه اینطور که بچه های اینجا میگن هیشکی با درس خوندن نمره نهایی نیاورده  :Y (621):

----------


## Remistry

سلام/به نظر شما از چه معدلی به بالا میتونه تو کنکور تاثیر خوبی بذاره؟؟...چه مثبت چه قطعیش...

----------


## mehdi.den

20

----------


## Remistry

> والا هر چی بیشتر باشه بهتره،چن به بالا دیگه نداره


الان به نظر شما معدل 13 از 12 تاثیر خوبتری میذاره؟؟؟؟هردو گند میزنن دیگه...فرقشون بین بد و بدتره :Yahoo (4): 

یه جور حدود میخواستم با توجه به تجربه بقیه دوستان....

----------


## BacheMosbat

:/
زبان فارسی و انگلیسی 15 
فیزیک و زمین 16.75
اینا خراباش بودن

ریاضی و شیمی 17.75
دینی و زیست و عربی 18
ادبیات 19
کتبی دقیق یادم نیست حدود 17.30


کارایی که منو دوستم تو امتحانات نهایی میکردیم .... کاملا کارای دیوانه گری بود مثلا بعد امتحان میرفتیم یجا بعد زنبور میداد دنبالمون بعد جیغ میزدیم فرار میکردیم  :Yahoo (21):  تا شب ول میگشتیم بعد وقتیم میخوندم تو یه دستم گوشی بود اون یکی کتاب  :Yahoo (21):  حواستون به دوستاتون باشه بدجور میزنن خودمم نفهمیدم پارسال اینموقع ها چه بلایی سرم اومد
ولی حیف شد تا قبل عید همه کتابارو حفظ کرده بودم از عید به بعد زدم زیرش کلا هرچند اصلا معدل برام مهم نبود بخاطر این میرفتم سر جلسه که فقط تجدیدی نیارم

پارسال خیلی خوب شروع شد و بد تموم شد امسال نوسانی بودم ولی فعلا دارم دنده عقب میرم  :Yahoo (21):  هرچی سرم میاد از دوستاس دیواری که خشت اولش بد گذاشته بشه دیگه دیوار نمیشه 
مسیرو از سوم راهنمایی اشتباه رفتم 
معدل الکیه 
کسی که ریاضی فیزیک بلد باشه راحت قبوله همون چیزی که تو سرنوشت من نوشته نشده بود اگه بهشون علاقه داشتم میرفتم رشته ریاضی بخاطر اینکه با اون دوتا مشکل داشتم از ترسشون رفتم تجربی  :Yahoo (21):  وگرنه کسی حالا با پارتی یا هرچی تو رشته ریاضی یه کار حتی معمولی پیدا کنه خیلی تمیز تر از کارای تجربیه که همش با خونو اینجور چیزا سرو کار داره خیلیا اصلا اولش به این چیزا فکر نمیکنن یا مثل من بخاطر ترس از ریاضی فیزیک میان تجربی یا تحت فشار خانواده میان تازه بعدش میفهمن چجوریه

اینم صادقانه فک کنم باید خراب صداقتم شده باشی :////

----------


## NilouMH

19.90
زمین 19.25
زبان فارسی 19.5
بقیه 20

----------


## GUST

:Yahoo (101): دلم برای خودم سوخت 
تنها کسی بودم که توی مدرسه 
معدل کتبیش از کلش بیشتر شد!
مدیر مدرسه داشت شاخ در میاورد! 
ولی کمه خب  :Yahoo (2): 
17.80 کتبی
کل 17

----------


## miladkh1375

19.42

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام/به نظر شما از چه معدلی به بالا میتونه تو کنکور تاثیر خوبی بذاره؟؟...چه مثبت چه قطعیش...


ربطی به معدل نداره . درس به درس متفاوته تاثیرش

----------


## nilofar76

سلام. دو سه تا ن. ..
از تاثیر کسی خبرنداره؟ ?

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> الان به نظر شما معدل 13 از 12 تاثیر خوبتری میذاره؟؟؟؟هردو گند میزنن دیگه...فرقشون بین بد و بدتره
> 
> یه جور حدود میخواستم با توجه به تجربه بقیه دوستان....


اره برای معدل زیر 15 خیلی فرق نمیکنه مثبت یا مستقیم !

----------


## _AHMADreza_

15 

دیف 14 
فیزیک 16
زبان 8.5
شیمی 10 
ادبیات 14 
دینی 16
زبان فارسی 10

----------


## ezio auditore77

19.21
زیست:18.25
زمین و ادبیات:18.5
فیزیک و عربی:18.75
زبان فارسی: 19.5
زبان و ریاضی و شیمی و دینی:20

----------


## mehdi.den

20 کامل

----------


## Mr Sky

*فیزیک 19
جبر 19
هندسه 19/50
دین19/75
انگلیس19
ادب18
زبان فارسی17/75
شیمی16
عرب15/50
حسابان 10
.
.کل17
.
فقط یک درس نابودم کرد......البته از نمرم راضی بوده ام چون فقط روز و شب امتحان برای اولین بار به کتاب حسابان نگاه انداختم"البته دنباله حسابی و هندسی از سال دوم یادم بود"تقلبم اصلا نکردم واسه حسابان.....تو یه روز حسابان رو خوندن و بالای 9/75 آوردن تو ایران فقط از من بر میاد...خخخخ*

----------


## king of konkur

19.48
درسامو یامد نیس
کمترینش جبر بود 18.75
بقیه بالای 19.5 بود
بدون تقلب
قسم میخورم
فقط با درس خوندن
روزانه 13 ساعت
حل امتحانات نهایی از سال 80 تا 93
نخوابیدن شب قبل از امتحان ادبیات فیزیک شیمی
و ترس و استرسی ک خانوادم با من کشیدند و تحمل کردند
و فک کنم میتونم بگم هدر دادن یک سال عمرم
خیلیا میگن پایه قوی شده اما ن
خوندن کنکور خیلیییییییییی فرق میکنه با خوندن امتحان نهایی
ب هرحال راضیم ب رضای خدا
یاعلی

----------


## INFERNAL

*17.77*
نا گفته نماند که میتونستم 20 بگیرما ولی چون 7 دوست داشتم خودم خواستم اینجوری شه
هر درس رو دیگه یادم نی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arnika

17.48

----------


## Moonlight

19/70///:

----------


## Tzar

19.99 
کی به کیه

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


19.48
درسامو یامد نیس
کمترینش جبر بود 18.75
بقیه بالای 19.5 بود
بدون تقلب
قسم میخورم
فقط با درس خوندن
روزانه 13 ساعت
حل امتحانات نهایی از سال 80 تا 93
نخوابیدن شب قبل از امتحان ادبیات فیزیک شیمی
و ترس و استرسی ک خانوادم با من کشیدند و تحمل کردند
و فک کنم میتونم بگم هدر دادن یک سال عمرم
خیلیا میگن پایه قوی شده اما ن
خوندن کنکور خیلیییییییییی فرق میکنه با خوندن امتحان نهایی
ب هرحال راضیم ب رضای خدا
یاعلی


هدر دادن یک سال عمر ؟؟!!!
خیلی بزرگش کردی.اگه کسی در طول سال سوم درسا .رو تستی بخونه مثل این میمونه که تشریحی هم خونده.در واقع کسی که تستی بخونه خدای تشریحی میشه دیگه
.
.
.تازه یک سال زیادشه..سه هفته قبل امتحانات برای اولین بار شروع به خوندن کتابا کنی راحت 20 میشی
.
.
.
هدر دادن یک سال عمر دیگه چیه!!!!!!*

----------


## Moonlight

> 19.99 
> کی به کیه


گفته صادقانه فک کنم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## soofia

19.75

----------


## amir.abs

درمورد معدل های دورووبره 16 -17   تاثیر مثبت  خوبه یا بد  ؟  
میدونم درس به درسه کلی بگید اگه همه نمره ها همینطوری باشه

----------


## GUST

> *
> هدر دادن یک سال عمر ؟؟!!!
> خیلی بزرگش کردی.اگه کسی در طول سال سوم درسا .رو تستی بخونه مثل این میمونه که تشریحی هم خونده.در واقع کسی که تستی بخونه خدای تشریحی میشه دیگه
> .
> .
> .تازه یک سال زیادشه..سه هفته قبل امتحانات برای اولین بار شروع به خوندن کتابا کنی راحت 20 میشی
> .
> .
> .
> هدر دادن یک سال عمر دیگه چیه!!!!!!*


بستگی به پایه داره داداش !
من که از عید شروع کردم با پایه گند شدم 17.80 ! 
تنها کسی بودم تو مدرسه معدل نهاییش از کلش بیشتر شد !

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.abs


درمورد معدل های دورووبره 16 -17   تاثیر مثبت  خوبه یا بد  ؟  
میدونم درس به درسه کلی بگید اگه همه نمره ها 
همینطوری باشه


فک کنم فقط واسه معدل های 20 تاثیر مثبت لحاظ میشه.حتی 19/90هم نه....البته اینو تو همین انجمن یه جایی خوندم و درموردش مطمعن نیستم...*

----------


## Ultra

میخواین میانگین کشور رو حساب کنید

 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amoo

معدلم 11 خیلی دیر سرم به سنگ خورد  :Yahoo (1):  کاش الان سوم بودم 
درسم الان خیلی خوبه و ترازم بالاس و اگر همین الانم کنکور بدم بدون تاثیر مطمعنم طرفای 2000 3000 میشم خیلی پیشرفت کردم ولی چه فایده وقتی این معدل کل ایندم خراب کرده 
رشتمم ریاضیه

----------


## Alireza.arvin

19.92
زیست 19.5 بقیه 20

----------


## erfancrepsley

18.90

----------


## The.Best.Name

معدل کتبی : 13.45
ادبیات : 11.75
زبان فارسی : 16.25
عربی : 12.5
دین و زندگی : 17.5
زبان انگلیسی : 16.5
ریاضیات : 13
فیزیک : 12.25
شیمی : 12.25
زیست : 11.75
زمین شناسی : 12.25

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*19.17
ادبیات 19.25 زبان فارسی 19.25 عربی 19 دینی 19.75 زبان خارج 19.75
زمین 18 زیست 19.25 شیمی 20 ریاضی 19 فیزیک18.25

ولی اصن معدل به چه درد میخوره آخه*

----------


## opposite

> درمورد معدل های دورووبره 16 -17   تاثیر مثبت  خوبه یا بد  ؟  
> میدونم درس به درسه کلی بگید اگه همه نمره ها همینطوری باشه


(منطقه دو)
تخمین رتبه گزینه ی 2
ادبیات 55 - عربی 50 - دینی 75 - زبان 85
 ریاضی 50 - زیست 60 - فیزیک 60 - شیمی 65
رتبه= *2000-1800* نمره کل=9580
با معدل 16/80
رتبه=*350-300* نمره کل=10510با معدل 20
( ممنون از *Fatemeh4247* به خاطر اطلاع رسانی خوبی که انجام دادن)
"همین که همه میتونن ثبت نام کنن توی گزینه دو"

----------


## The.Best.Name

درصدهای رتبه 70 منطقه 2 رو با معدل خودم تو گزینه 2 میزنم تخمین رتبه 1000-1200 میده ...
ولی با این وجود میشه جبران کرد  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## king of konkur

> *
> هدر دادن یک سال عمر ؟؟!!!
> خیلی بزرگش کردی.اگه کسی در طول سال سوم درسا .رو تستی بخونه مثل این میمونه که تشریحی هم خونده.در واقع کسی که تستی بخونه خدای تشریحی میشه دیگه
> .
> .
> .تازه یک سال زیادشه..سه هفته قبل امتحانات برای اولین بار شروع به خوندن کتابا کنی راحت 20 میشی
> .
> .
> .
> هدر دادن یک سال عمر دیگه چیه!!!!!!*


میدونی مشکل چیه؟؟؟همون اول دبیرا میگن امسالم سال سرنوشته
همون اول میگن روش تستی تو نهاییا قبول نیس
همون وال میگن امسال باید تشریحیتون خوب شه
مشاورای مدرسه هم ک فقط بلدن بگن امسال 25 درصد کنکورتونو باید بدست بیارین
من از تشریحی خوندنم هیچی نگرفتم
تستی نخوندم چون امسال ک تستی خوندم واسه کنکور ترس از نهاییا دارم چون هیچیییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییی تشریحی بلد نیستم
برادر من
نهایی تستی نیس
ولی با این حال ایشالا همه موفق شن

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط opposite


(منطقه دو)
تخمین رتبه گزینه ی 2
ادبیات 55 - عربی 50 - دینی 75 - زبان 85
 ریاضی 50 - زیست 60 - فیزیک 60 - شیمی 65
رتبه= 2000-1800 نمره کل=9580
با معدل 16/80
تخمین رتبه کانون (سال 89 چون نزدیک به 94 هست ولی فک کنم توی آزمون 94 رتبه بهتری بدست میاد تا اونجا که یادم میاد)
رتبه=850-700
بدون معدل
اگه امکانش هست دوستان گزینه ی دو با معدل بالا یه تخمین بزنن
-تا اونجا که یادم میاد فقط یک بار امکان ویرایش نمرات هست واسه همین به خاطر تخمین نمراتو تغییر ندادم و از کانون استفاده کردم-


میتونید ب معدلای مختلف ثبت نام کنید و رتبتونو تخمین بزنید 
دوباره ثبت نام کنید بای اسمو معدل دیگ*

----------


## sh-n

> *فیزیک 19
> جبر 19
> هندسه 19/50
> دین19/75
> انگلیس19
> ادب18
> زبان فارسی17/75
> شیمی16
> عرب15/50
> ...


عجیبه ، همه درسات خوبه اصل کاریو بوسیدی گذاشتی کنار کلا !!؟ 
ولی انصافا شاهکار کردی . یه شبه خوندن این کتاب و نمره گرفتنش کار هر کسی نی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## atena.kh

معدل راسیری چندددد :Yahoo (112): 
مهم کنکوره... :Yahoo (94): 
دیدم که میگمااااااااا :Yahoo (50): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## milad00

دینی - زبان فارسی - ادبیات - عربی - ریاضی 20
انگلیسی - زیست - زمین 19
شیمی 19.5 و فیزیک 19.75

----------


## The.Best.Name

> معدل راسیری چندددد
> مهم کنکوره...
> دیدم که میگمااااااااا
> موفق باشید



دقیقاااا ... وقتی یه درس نخون تصمیم بگیره که بخونه هیشکی جلودارش نیییییییییست ...  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## broslee

> (منطقه دو)
> تخمین رتبه گزینه ی 2
> ادبیات 55 - عربی 50 - دینی 75 - زبان 85
>  ریاضی 50 - زیست 60 - فیزیک 60 - شیمی 65
> رتبه= *2000-1800* نمره کل=9580
> با معدل 16/80
> رتبه=*350-300
> *با معدل 20
> ( ممنون از *Fatemeh4247* به خاطر اطلاع رسانی خوبی که انجام دادن)
> "همین که همه میتونن ثبت نام کنن توی گزینه دو"


میشه نمرات رو تغییر داد

----------


## NilouMH

> دقیقاااا ... وقتی یه درس نخون تصمیم بگیره که بخونه هیشکی جلودارش نیییییییییست ...


ببخشید داداش الان جناب عالی درس نخونید؟! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> ببخشید داداش الان جناب عالی درس نخونید؟!


تا سال 88 درس خون بودم 
88 و 89 درس نخون شدم 
90 متحول شدم دوباره درس خون گشتم
الانم یه مقدار از درس خون بیشترم خخخ

----------


## broslee

کسانی که نمراتشون رو میزارن سال اخذ دیپلم رو هم بنویسند.

ادب و فارسی و شیمی 19

خارجه و ریاضیات 20

فیزیک 18

دینی 16

94

----------


## opposite

> معدل راسیری چندددد
> مهم کنکوره...
> دیدم که میگمااااااااا
> موفق باشید


بالقوه حرف شما متینه
بالفعل با تقریب خوبی میشه گفت اشتباه می کنین
همونطور که مایعات با تقریب تراکم ناپذیرند
همین تخمین رتبه ای که من زدمو نگاه کنین دو صفحه ی قبل
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> بالقوه حرف شما متینه
> بالفعل با تقریب خوبی میشه گفت اشتباه می کنین
> همونطور که مایعات با تقریب تراکم ناپذیرند
> همین تخمین رتبه ای که من زدمو نگاه کنین صفحه ی قبل


البته جبران معدل کم بالقوه خیلی محتمله
و بالفعل نیز خیلی دور از ذهن نیست 
میتونین همین نمرات منو تو تخمین رتیه بزنین و درصدای های معقولانه ای هم وارد کنین خواهید دید که رتیه ی زیر 500 هم قابل دسترسی میباشد

----------


## atena.kh

> بالقوه حرف شما متینه
> بالفعل با تقریب خوبی میشه گفت اشتباه می کنین
> همونطور که مایعات با تقریب تراکم ناپذیرند
> همین تخمین رتبه ای که من زدمو نگاه کنین دو صفحه ی قبل
> موفق باشید


من بحثم این نیست که معدل تاثیرنداره...این که درسته تاثیرداره
من میگم که کسی که معدل 19.90داره به خودش ننازه که رتبم عالی میشه!!چون دیدم!رفیقم معدلش این بود رتبش شد20هزار...
واونی هم که معدلش خوب نیست.... اگه بخوااااااااااااااادمیتونه بلاشک...
پس چراالکی بیایم روچیزی بحث وفکرکنیم که بااراده میشه تغییرش داد....کنکورینی اراده...اراده کنی معدل دربدترین حالتم که باشی موفق میشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## opposite

> البته جبران معدل کم بالقوه خیلی محتمله
> و بالفعل نیز خیلی دور از ذهن نیست 
> میتونین همین نمرات منو تو تخمین رتیه بزنین و *درصدای های معقولانه* ای هم وارد کنین خواهید دید که رتیه ی زیر 500 هم قابل دسترسی میباشد


درصد معقولانه یعنی چی مثلا؟
یه مثال معقولانه بزنید

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

19.74
هندسه فيزيك ديني و زبان فارسي ١٩.٥
بقيه ٢٠

----------


## The.Best.Name

> درصد معقولانه یعنی چی مثلا؟


حالا من با توجه به توان خودم رو این درصد ها نظر دارم البته هیچ کدوم رویایی نیست برام در حده توانمه
البته شاید شما فک کنین که توهم زدم خخخ  :Yahoo (105): 
ادب : 76    عرب : 88   دین : 92   زبان : 92     زمین : 80    ریاضی : 40   زیست : 75    فیزیک : 40     شیمی : 71.4
اینارو بزنی با معدل من میشه 600-700 منطقه دو

----------


## edris.sanandaj

من معدلم 12:50 است
خودم با بالا پایین کردن تخمین رتبه گزینه دو تراز کنکورم و تراز معدلم و حساب کردم
تراز کنکور پارسالم8700 بود،رتبه ام میشد نزدیک  5000 منطقه دو
ولی به خاطر معدلم شد 16500 با تراز 7600
واقعیتش معدل پایین می رینه به رتبه
ضمنا تراز سنجش سقفش 12000 
معدل 20 12000 رو کامل می گیره من تراز معدلم شده 5200

----------


## opposite

> من معدلم 12:50 است
> خودم با بالا پایین کردن تخمین رتبه گزینه دو تراز کنکورم و تراز معدلم و حساب کردم
> تراز کنکور پارسالم8700 بود،رتبه ام میشد نزدیک  5000 منطقه دو
> ولی به خاطر معدلم شد 16500 با تراز 7600
> واقعیتش معدل پایین می رینه به رتبه
> ضمنا تراز سنجش سقفش 12000 
> معدل 20 12000 رو کامل می گیره من تراز معدلم شده 5200


نه عزیزم هیچ کسی تراز کامل رو نمیتونه بگیره تقریبا میشه گفت غیر ممکنه
تراز معدلتونو از کجا فهمیدین؟

----------


## kamya

17.17
هندسه 20 
جبر و شیمی 19.5
فیزیک و حسابان 17.5
زبان 17
اذبیات و زبان فارسی 15
عربی13

----------


## yasi20

کل 19
کتبی 18.85

----------


## koenigsegg

کل:15.59
کتبی:10.82 :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Dr fatima97

:Yahoo (21): 19:15

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

کتبی9و98
دیپلم 16

----------


## Ali77

> کتبی9و98
> دیپلم 16


ترمیم ثبتنام کردی؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> 19.90
> زمین 19.25
> زبان فارسی 19.5
> بقیه 20


آخه شما ها چه جوری اینجوری میشید؟ :Yahoo (112): 
واقعا خوش به حالتون من که از استرس نهایی شبا کابوس مسبینم :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39): 
بعد یه سوال شما حتما تو تیزهوشان میخونید درسته؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

سوم 13
پیش 7

----------


## mehdi.den

من خودم 20  
یکی از دوستان با معدل 16 پارسال دندون گرگان اورد 
ببینید معدل درسته اثر داره اما 75 درصد کنکوره یکم تلاش بیشتر جبرانش میکنه

----------


## bookworm

قبلا که تاثیر درسی بئد این جوری بود که نمرتون رو ضرب در 5 میکردنوتقسیم یر 4واون میشد درصد و تاثیرش با توجه به بقیه  افراد جامعه اماری

19*5=95
95/4=24

17*5=85
85/4=21

تفاوتی نیست

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.den


من خودم 20  
یکی از دوستان با معدل 16 پارسال دندون گرگان اورد 
ببینید معدل درسته اثر داره اما 75 درصد کنکوره یکم تلاش بیشتر جبرانش میکنه


البته به همه جوانب باید  دقت کرد....همون دوستتون برق فردوسی قبلا بود.پس ریاضی و فیزیکش خیلی قوی بوده...خیلییییی
.
.
.تازه اگه معدلش 20 بود به جای گرگان الان تهران می بود......ولی در اینکه معدل قابل جبرانه شکی نیست*

----------


## Hossein.A

> کتبی9و98
> دیپلم 16


خانوم شما با این صداقتتون ، کلا لفظ " صادقانه " رو تو نطفه خفه کردی

----------


## edris.sanandaj

یه بار کل درصدامو 100 کردم
یه بار کل نمراتم و 20 گرفتم
از اختلاف ترازهایی که به دست اومد به دست آوردم
شاید دقیق نباشه ولی قطعا خیلی نزدیکه

----------


## _7challenger6_

*کتبی نهاییم ۱۷۰۳۲
زیست ۱۵۰۵ بقیه بالایه ۱۷
همیه امتحان نهاییام رو ۱۲ شب قبل از آزمون شروع کردم به خوندن بعضی مواقع هم مجبور بودم توراه آزمون برخی از مباحث رو بخونم . تو طول سال هم نخوندم. البته اینجور کارا از دست هر کس برنمیاد .من چون از راهنمایی نمونه دولتی میخوندم. هم از نظر هوشی خوب بودم هم به شرایط سخت عادت داشتم.همش صادقانه بود میخوای باور کن میخوای نکن.*

----------


## 121121

19.59

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

19.19

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ترمیم ثبتنام کردی؟


نه.بخوام شرکت کنم دیپلم مجدد شرکت میکنم ن ترمیم

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

ع


> خانوم شما با این صداقتتون ، کلا لفظ " صادقانه " رو تو نطفه خفه کردی


چرا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehdi.den

> *
> البته به همه جوانب باید  دقت کرد....همون دوستتون برق فردوسی قبلا بود.پس ریاضی و فیزیکش خیلی قوی بوده...خیلییییی
> .
> .
> .تازه اگه معدلش 20 بود به جای گرگان الان تهران می بود......ولی در اینکه معدل قابل جبرانه شکی نیست*


سلام داداش  اره اون تو ازمایشی اخرش همه درساشو 90 به بالا زد خیلی زیای باهوش بود

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *کتبی نهاییم ۱۷۰۳۲
> زیست ۱۵۰۵ بقیه بالایه ۱۷
> همیه امتحان نهاییام رو ۱۲ شب قبل از آزمون شروع کردم به خوندن بعضی مواقع هم مجبور بودم توراه آزمون برخی از مباحث رو بخونم . تو طول سال هم نخوندم. البته اینجور کارا از دست هر کس برنمیاد .من چون از راهنمایی نمونه دولتی میخوندم. هم از نظر هوشی خوب بودم هم به شرایط سخت عادت داشتم.همش صادقانه بود میخوای باور کن میخوای نکن.*


با تمام احترام... ولی کسای که فک میکنند زرنگن ، زرنگ نیستن معمولا  فقط ادعا دارند !
کسایی که زرنگن چون درک و ظرفیت بالایی دارن حتی اگه میدوند که از ضریب هوشی بالایی بر خوردند ولی هیچ وقت نمیان جار بزن که من زرنگم !

حالا اینجا که مجازی هستش ، پیش دوستان و خانواده خیلی ادعا نکن چون کنکور گند میزنی و ابروت میره ...

در ضمن هوش و استعداد مثل مکان مطالعه و برنامه چیزای فرعی هستیند....
اصل هدف و اراده هست

----------


## mehdi.den

> با تمام احترام... ولی کسای که فک میکنند زرنگن ، زرنگ نیستن معمولا  فقط ادعا دارند !
> کسایی که زرنگن چون درک و ظرفیت بالایی دارن حتی اگه میدوند که از ضریب هوشی بالایی بر خوردند ولی هیچ وقت نمیان جار بزن که من زرنگم !
> 
> حالا اینجا که مجازی هستش ، پیش دوستان و خانواده خیلی ادعا نکن چون کنکور گند میزنی و ابروت میره ...
> 
> در ضمن هوش و استعداد مثل مکان مطالعه و برنامه چیزای فرعی هستیند....
> اصل هدف و اراده هست


موافقم داداش کنکور یکم بیشتر از هوش احتیاج داره مثل کنترل شرایط بحرانی وقتی 4 تا سوال اول زیست رو دیدی جا نزنی d:

----------


## Suicide

17,30

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


با تمام احترام... ولی کسای که فک میکنند زرنگن ، زرنگ نیستن معمولا  فقط ادعا دارند !
کسایی که زرنگن چون درک و ظرفیت بالایی دارن حتی اگه میدوند که از ضریب هوشی بالایی بر خوردند ولی هیچ وقت نمیان جار بزن که من زرنگم !

حالا اینجا که مجازی هستش ، پیش دوستان و خانواده خیلی ادعا نکن چون کنکور گند میزنی و ابروت میره ...

در ضمن هوش و استعداد مثل مکان مطالعه و برنامه چیزای فرعی هستیند....
اصل هدف و اراده هست


سلام احمدرضا جان .کنکوررا کسانی گندمیزنن که همیشه آنلاینند . به تاریخ عضویتمون توجه کن. منم گفتم در جواب اون یکی دوستمون کنکور بیشتر به پشتکار واراده ربط داره نه هوش. درضمن به قوله معلم شیمی پیشم که میگفت :من هیچ خری نیستم.همه در مقابل خداوند نفهمیم. من اگر به هدفم تو کنکور نرسم فوقش میرم یه رشته دیگه . بعد از کنکور میخوام کتابایه بورس واوراق بهادار رو بگیرم مطالعه کنم*

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.den


موافقم داداش کنکور یکم بیشتر از هوش احتیاج داره مثل کنترل شرایط بحرانی وقتی 4 تا سوال اول زیست رو دیدی جا نزنی d:


کنترل شرایط بحرانی یعنی هوش هیجانی*

----------


## NilouMH

> آخه شما ها چه جوری اینجوری میشید؟
> واقعا خوش به حالتون من که از استرس نهایی شبا کابوس مسبینم
> بعد یه سوال شما حتما تو تیزهوشان میخونید درسته؟


سلام منم خیلی استرس داشتم 
من غیرانتفایی بودم

----------


## mohsen_hps

راستیتش من رشته فنی بودم بعد رفتم کاردانی و لیسانس گرفتم و سوابق تحصیلی خوشبختانه برای ما تاثیر نداره و از این بابت خیالم راحته که معدلم تاثیری نمیزاره ولی چون میخوام صادقانه بگم معدل دیپلم فنی ۱۳.۶۷ و معدل لیسانسم ۱۴ هستش

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## soker

12.76

تجربی

----------


## ميثم

9.57

----------


## KowsarDDC

*28\18*

----------


## aliiran20

http://forum.konkur.in/thread40098-3.html#post792429

----------


## aliiran20

طرح مهم دکتر توکلی ماینده تهران ...تاثیر سوابق بصورت مثبت ..تلاش ما برای تحقق این امر

----------


## mraday

> *
> کنکور بیشتر به پشتکار ربط داره نه هوش 
> امیدوارم خودت هم بعد از کنکور تو سایت باشی 
> تازه کنکور برام مهم نیست خیلی. همونطور که امتحان نهایی نبود*


كنكور بيشتر به پشتكار ربط داره امتحان نهايي به هوش  :Yahoo (4): ))))) اي خدا اينارو از ما نگير

----------


## iman0013

11.23
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mraday


كنكور بيشتر به پشتكار ربط داره امتحان نهايي به هوش ))))) اي خدا اينارو از ما نگير


ببین من اگر  میگفتم همه رو بیست شدم با اون وضعیت حق داشتی هر چیزی بگی. نترس خدامنو تا کنکور ازت نمیگیره . مرد میخوام بعد از کنکورم تو سایت باشه .منظور از مرد هم تویی البته اگر باشی . هنوز از از مادر زاییده نشده اون که بخواهد به بچه ی منطقه ۱۷ تهران - رآه آهن و عباسی خاکی -ضد حال بزنه*

----------


## highdreams

17/38

----------


## ناخدا

12/31

----------


## mehdi.den

ماشالا همه نوابغ اینجا جمع شدن  گفتم چرا اینقد برا معدل بالا پایین میپرن

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.den


ماشالا همه نوابغ اینجا جمع شدن  گفتم چرا اینقد برا معدل بالا پایین میپرن


بابا دمت گرم. یه نفر پیدا شد حرفموبزنه. با اینکه معدل خودم هم خیلی چنگی به دل نمیزنه . اما انقدر بهشون گفتم همه چیز معدل نیست باید تو خود کنکور هم یه حرکتی بزنید . انقدر بعضایاشون سر معدل وقت گذاشتن که کنکورو خراب میکنن . من حرفایی که بهشون زدم
 از سر دلسوزی بود. البته اونی که معدلش ۱۳-۱۴ هست واقعا خیلی سخت میتونه تو کنکور جبران کنه.شما معدلت بیسته .الان از سر دلسوزی این حرفو زدی یا اینکه میخوای بچه ها بیخیال شن .تاثیر قطعی بشه حالشو ببری؟*

----------


## mehdi.den

> *
> بابا دمت گرم. یه نفر پیدا شد حرفموبزنه. با اینکه معدل خودم هم خیلی چنگی به دل نمیزنه . اما انقدر بهشون گفتم همه چیز معدل نیست باید تو خود کنکور هم یه حرکتی بزنید . انقدر بعضایاشون سر معدل وقت گذاشتن که کنکورو خراب میکنن . من حرفایی که بهشون زدم
>  از سر دلسوزی بود. البته اونی که معدلش ۱۳-۱۴ هست واقعا خیلی سخت میتونه تو کنکور جبران کنه.شما معدلت بیسته .الان از سر دلسوزی این حرفو زدی یا اینکه میخوای بچه ها بیخیال شن .تاثیر قطعی بشه حالشو ببری؟*


داداش ما چه حرص بخوریم چه نه  اونا کار خودشون و میکنن من دلم میسوزه بچه ها میان اینجا از استرس طرف داره داغون میشه بعد دوستای دیگه میگن بهش زنگ بزن به نماینده ها
بابا بشینید بخونید بخدا مثبت بشه قطعی بشه یا هر کوفت دیگه اخرش باید کنکور بدی  اونموقع نمیان بگن شما چون 2000 ساعت به نماینده ها زنگ زدی پس 60 درصد زیست برات حساب میکنیم

----------


## hmg

19/18

----------


## mehdi.den

> 19/18


ایول داداش ایشالا موفق بشی تو کنکور فقط کرج دندون نزن جاش برا خودمه d:

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.den


داداش ما چه حرص بخوریم چه نه  اونا کار خودشون و میکنن من دلم میسوزه بچه ها میان اینجا از استرس طرف داره داغون میشه بعد دوستای دیگه میگن بهش زنگ بزن به نماینده ها
بابا بشینید بخونید بخدا مثبت بشه قطعی بشه یا هر کوفت دیگه اخرش باید کنکور بدی  اونموقع نمیان بگن شما چون 2000 ساعت به نماینده ها زنگ زدی پس 60 درصد زیست برات حساب میکنیم


ببین عزیز تاثیر قطعی با مثبت فرق میکنه .اینو قبول کن . اما من تو یکی از پستام بهشون گفتم که اعتراض بکنید درس بخوانید درگیر حاشیه نشین . یه طرف قضیه رو برایه یه طرف دیگه فدا نکنید . همشون با من موافق بودن که نباید وقت رو از دست داد اما....
به نظرم چون امسال عقبتر افتاده از سال ۹۴ سختره . چه طرفدارایه تاثیر قطعی چه طرفدارایه تاثیر مثبت چه حذف هیچکدوم بعد از کنکور یاد معدلشون نمیفتن*

----------


## mahdi100

میخواهی بدونی که چیکار کنی

----------


## hmg

> ایول داداش ایشالا موفق بشی تو کنکور فقط کرج دندون نزن جاش برا خودمه d:


ن بابا این طوریا هم نیس . چن ماهه ب شدت خسته شدم و اندر ترقی معکوسم . اطبا هم جوابم کردن :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## optician

:Yahoo (20):  من میخوام دروغ  بگم

معدل دیپلمم 15 شده :Yahoo (21):  درسارو یادم نیست

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

> معدلم 11 خیلی دیر سرم به سنگ خورد  کاش الان سوم بودم 
> درسم الان خیلی خوبه و ترازم بالاس و اگر همین الانم کنکور بدم بدون تاثیر مطمعنم طرفای 2000 3000 میشم خیلی پیشرفت کردم ولی چه فایده وقتی این معدل کل ایندم خراب کرده 
> رشتمم ریاضیه


چرا از ترميم معدل استفاده نمي كنيد؟

----------


## mehdi.den

> من میخوام دروغ  بگم
> 
> معدل دیپلمم 15 شده درسارو یادم نیست


مگه جایزه میدن d:
دروغ نگو خوب 
معدل مهمه اما نه به اندازه تلاش خود ادم برا کنکور

----------


## 10ian

18/92
زمین و زیست 15
عربی 19
بقیه 20

----------


## Swallow

*سال سوم :  19/13
سال چهارم : 17/30 
*

----------


## raha..

سوم و نهایی گذشته...
دیگه اهمیتی نداره 20 شدی یا 0
میتوی بگی بچگی کردم اما اگ واقن الان بزرگ شدی ببین کنکور چیکار میکنی...

----------


## آن شرلی

19.48

----------


## farahnaz74

سلام
ریاضی فیزیک شیمی  دینی 20
زیست عربی 19.75
 زبان فارسی- ادبیات 19.25
زبان19

کتبی معدل: 19.71

ولی ما تو مدرسمون یه چند تا خرخوون داشتیم معدلشون 19.98 و 19.96 و اینا  بود ولی بیست نداشتیم و  فوق العادهههه هم اینا مغز نخودی تشریف دارن! یعنی اگه بلافاصله بعد از درس دادن ازشون امتحان میگرفتن نمره شون در حد 15 بود!

----------


## azita mohammadi

زیست 19 , زمین 15 , زبان فارسی 17 
معدل : 19/30

----------


## ali2015

سال91
9.5کتبی
کل17.50

----------


## INFERNAL

هی میگن معدل بالا ها کمن :Yahoo (21): این همه فقط اینجا داریم.....! :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Amir hossein007

ریاضی شیمی فیزیک زیست 20

عربی 19.75  دینی تاریخ زبان فارسی و... 20

حیف عربی رو خراب کردم

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> ریاضی شیمی فیزیک زیست 20
> 
> عربی 19.75  دینی تاریخ زبان فارسی و... 20
> 
> حیف عربی رو خراب کردم



زیست :Yahoo (21): 

شیمی  :Yahoo (21): 
*
تاریخ* :Yahoo (114): 

معدل کتبی  :Yahoo (21): 

تجربی :Yahoo (21): 
انسانی :Yahoo (21): 
.
.
.
.
.
.*
بازم خداروشکر که الحمدالله وگرنه والله بخدا...* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## negar~

16/5 :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ah.at

*خخخخخ امن این تاپیکو اولین باره که میبینم خخخخخ
منم خب همون دی ماه یه تاپیک با همین موضوع زدم کهههههه ....
به هر حال ....
17.49 ...
کتابامو شب امتحان باز کردم ....
مشکلی داشتم ...
دو روز در هفته هم مدرسه نمیرفتم ....*

----------


## jarvis

*ببخشید ها یکی صادقانه به من بگه معدل ملت به چه درد شما میخوره؟*

----------


## mehdi.m

19.02

----------


## mehdi.m

> *ببخشید ها یکی صادقانه به من بگه معدل ملت به چه درد شما میخوره؟*


فضوولیه!!!!

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.m


فضوولیه!!!!


خخخخخخخ*

----------


## mehdi.m

> *خخخخخ امن این تاپیکو اولین باره که میبینم خخخخخ
> منم خب همون دی ماه یه تاپیک با همین موضوع زدم کهههههه ....
> به هر حال ....
> 17.49 ...
> کتابامو شب امتحان باز کردم ....
> مشکلی داشتم ...
> دو روز در هفته هم مدرسه نمیرفتم ....*


به بهه آقا امیرحسین
خیییلی نایابی دادااااش

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.m


به بهه آقا امیرحسین
خیییلی نایابی دادااااش



خخخخخ وسه چییییی
من که هستم خووووو ...
خخخخ
امشبه رو هم حال خوندن نداشتم اصن .... همش اینجا بودم ...*

----------


## mehdi.m

> *
> 
> 
> خخخخخ وسه چییییی
> من که هستم خووووو ...
> خخخخ
> امشبه رو هم حال خوندن نداشتم اصن .... همش اینجا بودم ...*


این روزای آخرم حوصله میخاااااااد
بشین بخون بیکاری تو خونه من الان کلی مریض ریخته سرم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## zn.d

> هی میگن معدل بالا ها کمناین همه فقط اینجا داریم.....!


16.60  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DaRk KnIgHt

سلام
در بدترین شرایط:16
در بهترین شرایط:18
احتمالا میگید چرا انقد فاصله داره پیش بینیم خو باید بگم با این اوضاع هیچ چیزی مشخص نیست و دیگه من از هیچ اتفاقی تو آموزش و پروش و مدرسه تعجب نمیکنم
امیدم فقط به 20 رایانه و ایناست که معدل کل بره بالا

همیشه برنامه ریزی خیلی خوبی میکردم که کتاب و جزوه رو تموم کنم و نمونه سوال حل کنم ولی همیشه همش میفتاد تو روزای اخر و مجبور بودم برای گرفتن نمره بالا پیش بینی و ماسمالی کنم که خوب هم جواب داد(راضیم چون واسه نمره 19 , 20 نخونمدم)
امسال طراحی سوالا خیلی سخت بود و برای عموم واقعا نامردیه بودن مدارسی که معلم نداشتن شهر و روستا و ... باید همرو در نظر گرفت واقعا نامردی بود.وقتی سر جلسه میدیدم مدارس عادی 10 دقیقه ای میدادن میرفتن دلم میسوخت واسشون

الان با این روحیه میخواییم بریم واسه کنکور؟!
امیدوارم تاثیرش + باشه

یا علی

----------


## SkyWalker313

خداییش صادقانه بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
14.85
نمی دونم چرا ولی با معدلم خیلی حال میکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> خداییش صادقانه بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 14.85
> نمی دونم چرا ولی با معدلم خیلی حال میکنم


ینی تو نمیدونی چرا :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

*امتحانات پیش رو هم گند زدم
دیفرانسیل20
دینی18/5
فیزیک14
ادبیات11
.
.
.
خاک وچوکم.....خرداد میتونم پیش رو ترمیم کنم؟
همش نتیجه دست کم گرفتن بود.*

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> خداییش صادقانه بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 14.85
> نمی دونم چرا ولی با معدلم خیلی حال میکنم


داداش خواهشا دیه درس نخون.سطح علمیت عالیه.البته اگه میخوای بری 14.90 یا 14.95 برو .خیلی هم خوبه.ولی پایینتر نه😐

----------


## SkyWalker313

heh منتظر بودم شما بگی :Yahoo (21): 
نگران نباش شهریور ترمیمش می کنم بشه 19.85 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## tavakoli

> داداش خواهشا دیه درس نخون.سطح علمیت عالیه.البته اگه میخوای بری 14.90 یا 14.95 برو .خیلی هم خوبه.ولی پایینتر نه������


بچه های ریاضی رو دست کم نگیر من خودم معدلم 18.6 اینا میشه تو کلاسمون کلی 14 - 15 داریم ولی ناموسن خوبن استعداد دارن اینا ببندن پشته درس عجیب میتونن موفق شن سر رشته کار فقط از دستشون در رفته از این بچه ها تو ریاضی خیلی دیدم

----------


## SkyWalker313

بعضیا انگار از دماغ فیل افتادن حالا معدلت از یکی بیشتره خوب به ..... 
اخرش خودش میره تو دانشگاه ازاد می خونه هیچیم نمیشه 
خودشم می گیره (منظور کلی بود کسی به خودش نگیره)

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> بچه های ریاضی رو دست کم نگیر من خودم معدلم 18.6 اینا میشه تو کلاسمون کلی 14 - 15 داریم ولی ناموسن خوبن استعداد دارن اینا ببندن پشته درس عجیب میتونن موفق شن سر رشته کار فقط از دستشون در رفته از این بچه ها تو ریاضی خیلی دیدم


داش منظور منو نگرفتی . بیخی....

----------


## SkyWalker313

> چرا بچه مردمو مسخره میکنی مومن؟


قصد داشت بگه من درسخونم مثلا

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> heh منتظر بودم شما بگی
> نگران نباش شهریور ترمیمش می کنم بشه 19.85


ترمیم کردی . ولی با قبلی چ فرقی کرد ؟همونه ک . برو واسه 19.95

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> چرا بچه مردمو مسخره میکنی مومن؟


مسخره ؟   شوخیه . منظورمم خودش گرفت .

----------


## SkyWalker313

> ترمیم کردی . ولی با قبلی چ فرقی کرد ؟همونه ک . برو واسه 19.95


داداش ناموسا خداییش 
ماذا فازا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> داداش ناموسا خداییش 
> ماذا فازا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ای باو . چ ای کیو هستین. بیخی باو . غلط کردم ی چی گفتم

----------


## SkyWalker313

> ترمیم کردی . ولی با قبلی چ فرقی کرد ؟همونه ک . برو واسه 19.95


زیادی زیاده اینی که گفتی همونی که خودم گفتم خوبه عزیز

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> زیادی زیاده اینی که گفتی همونی که خودم گفتم خوبه عزیز


ن با من بحث نکن . اون بهتره

----------


## SkyWalker313

> ن با من بحث نکن . اون بهتره


فازو برا به سقف چسبیده بودن توقعت گفتم داداش
زیادیش ادم رودل می کنه دادایی
البته از قدیم گفتن به توقعتو زیاد کن نزدیک به زیاده گیرت بیاد

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> فازو برا به سقف چسبیده بودن توقعت گفتم داداش
> زیادیش ادم رودل می کنه دادایی
> البته از قدیم گفتن به توقعتو زیاد کن نزدیک به زیاده گیرت بیاد


اگه باشه ، رودل کردنش مشکل نیس داش . 😃

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

من معدل کتبیم  میشه 18.10 . معدل کل کارنامه 19

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## fatima.te

کتبی سوم 18.19صدم
کل:19.85 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> کتبی سوم 18.19صدم
> کل:19.85


عااااااالی.ماشالله♥

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## fatima.te

> عااااااالی.ماشالله♥
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


چ فایده مهم کتبیس ک شدم 18متاسفانه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> چ فایده مهم کتبیس ک شدم 18متاسفانه


بیخی . 25 درصد در کنار 75 درصد چیزی نیس.تلاش کن واس کنکورت . معدلتم بد نیس. و میشه رتبه عالی اورد با این معدل هم 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

بعدشم ، معدل کتبی ملاک نیست که . نمرات درس به درس مهمه . مثلا من زمین اصلا نخونده بودم . میشم 14.دقیق نیم نمره معدل کتبیمو میاره پایین . 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## fatima.te

> بعدشم ، معدل کتبی ملاک نیست که . نمرات درس به درس مهمه . مثلا من زمین اصلا نخونده بودم . میشم 14.دقیق نیم نمره معدل کتبیمو میاره پایین . 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


درس به درس من یه چیز مسخره شده، من اختصاصی همش بالاست عمومیام افتضاحه مثلا ادبیات شدم 16،فیزیک 20 یا زبان فارسی شدم 15.75 زیستم 19.50 :Yahoo (21): 
بیخیال الان دیگه مهم نیست بچسبیم ب کنکور ک اون خراب نشه

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> درس به درس من یه چیز مسخره شده، من اختصاصی همش بالاست عمومیام افتضاحه مثلا ادبیات شدم 16،فیزیک 20 یا زبان فارسی شدم 15.75 زیستم 19.50
> بیخیال الان دیگه مهم نیست بچسبیم ب کنکور ک اون خراب نشه


زیست ؟!! اره واس کنکور تلاشتو بکن 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## mina_77

فیزیک 19/75

ریاضی19/25

شیمی19/25

زیست18/75

زمین17/75

دینی20

عربی20

ادبیات19/5

زبان فارسی 17/25

معدل کتبی←←←19/04

بزارم در کوزه آبشو بخوووورم والا

فاقد تاثیر مثبت

----------


## ascetic

9.25 کتبی سوم11/5 کل پیش 12

----------

